# Restoring 2001 GeeTech 8" Jointer CT-200



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Beginning....*

I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.



























I "thought" easy replacements parts from eReplacement website. Not the case. I contacted Loma Tools, where after internet research, were the last GeeTech distributors in the USA. They put me in contact with Oliver Machinery. I still do not understand the relationship between GeeTech, Loma Tools, and Oliver Machinery. Something about a single person having good contacts with the Taiwan manufacturing industry for replacement parts. Due to summer events going on, Judy at Oliver machinery had events (show & tell at conventions). So the parts would be slow coming. After 2 months, the parts arrived. Eh…about $120 in parts and $100 shipping (I am sure there were some profit margins in place so did not make a fuss). I had to get the cutter guard and 1 hand wheel, for example. The parts arrived this week. So now ready to begin.
I de-constructed my Rigid 13" Planer / 6" Rockwell Delta jointer fliptop mobile carcass and reused the bottom frame for this jointer's mobile cart.










and now… everyone's favorite… Rust Removal time!! whoopie! I have not figured out how to remove this extensive of rust on a 32" x 8" piece of iron. Either make dams or flip it upside down and let soak in the EvapoRust like I did with my Jet 15" planer beds. 
I'll start this restoration project today or tomorrow. I'm just glad to have upgraded from my dinky 6" jointer which has served me well, to 32" long infeed and outfeed tables and an easier dependable fence system.


----------



## GreaseMonkey2275 (Mar 30, 2015)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


I wish I had the same luck as you when it comes to finding these gems; a little work from the Evaporust and some elbow grease and she'll be up an running in no time. Nice find!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


been looking up using utility blades to get the ghist of rust off, then evaporust/sandpaper afterwards. Just returned my 24" whole house fan (wrong size…1300 square feet required does not mean the house, but attic space!) and picked up some fancy looking dewalt "carbide" utility blades to see how they hold up


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


Spend 10$ on a 50 or 100 pack of plain razor blades. They work like a champ.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


I was unsure how many to get, so bought 5 pack to start with.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


Apparently this works well: spread regular wood glue on the surface. Let it cure, then peel it off and a lot of the rust will come with it. Apparently it's nearly magical. Even if it's not it will save you some time with scraping.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


glue? hmm.. i might try that on a 6"x6" square area to see what happens.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


You will have that thing gleaming and humming in no time. You are the master restorer but I have rehabbed some nasty bandsaw tables by wet sanding with WD40 and my ROS.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


I did the ROS a tad on my Jet 15" planer rust removal. Kinda skittish about doing it again as I made a mistaken swirl mark at one spot. It will be my last resort if elbow & grease wears me out. You know…cause I'm old


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


For flat cast iron surfaces like this I use either WD-40 or Boeshield T-9 as the lubricant with wet-dry silicon carbide sandpaper. Use a random orbit sander or a buffer or something powered and it works great. You can fix pretty heavy rust this way. Wear an old shirt cause it'll be a little less pretty after this.

Edit, I see now that this is the same thing gfadvm said. Should carry more weight coming from somebody who's been around the block more times than me.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


was going to pick up some boeshield t-9, but the stuff is dang spendy for the little amount you get (16oz for $30 I think?). I'm sure it's worth every drop, but when the wallet is evaporating…. gotta do what you can only afford


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


http://www.theruststore.com/Sandflex-Rust-Eraser-Coarse-P7.aspx

Klingspor makes a nice product called Sandflex, I like the coarse cause

it works well.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


Yeah, using Boeshield as a sanding lubricant is kind of wasteful, as you wipe most of it off, but the nice thing is after you wipe if off you're done with protection. If you use WD-40 or something you will want to clean that off with mineral spirits or something and then apply the Boeshield. Amazon's got Boeshield $18 for 12oz aerosol.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


Holbs,

Someone on here told me Boeshield is essentially equal parts mineral spirits and paraffin wax I believe I looked up how to make it awhile back but I don't remember the link I'll see if I can find it it comes out to like $20 a gallon or something making your own.


----------



## Polishcannon (Jan 2, 2016)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Tzweber (Sep 25, 2018)

Holbs said:


> *The Beginning....*
> 
> I picked up this jointer for $55 at a live in person auction. No one else wanted it much because it came in pieces (many probably did not even know it was a jointer) as you can see below. What I found odd, was there were no handwheel components and misc items just simply….gone. Who takes apart a jointer? And why removed components? Mystery unsolved.
> 
> ...


A carbide scraper that I bought for use as a gasket scraper when repairing engines and transmissions is the best way I've ever found to scrape rust without gouging Cast iron like razors will or making dips like power sanding will. Go over it with the scraper then hand sand and wax it. Awesome find.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*rust... BE GONE! *

Finally getting back into the wood working realm after a month off doing… other things in life that needed my attention.
This saturday, started to tackle the jointer rust. I used the razor blade trick this time around for the first time. Works rather nicely where you scrape off most of the rust before the next step. If I did this more often, I would build a jig for a razor holder cause my oversized fingers are not built to withstand holding the razor blade at a shallow angle for too long. I bought some of the 'ol favorite EvapoRust and soaked towels to lay on top of the infeed/outfeed tables and fence for couple hours. Here you can see the infeed table done with razor, outfeed table yet untouched:



















And then just simple wire wheel brush and corded drill to get the rust off the base:


















I have all bolts & nuts and stuff sitting in the EvapoRust while I contemplate what to do for dinner. Undecided how deeply I'll go for rust removal. 100% off the beds and fence, of course. But the body and other places…eh…


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *rust... BE GONE! *
> 
> Finally getting back into the wood working realm after a month off doing… other things in life that needed my attention.
> This saturday, started to tackle the jointer rust. I used the razor blade trick this time around for the first time. Works rather nicely where you scrape off most of the rust before the next step. If I did this more often, I would build a jig for a razor holder cause my oversized fingers are not built to withstand holding the razor blade at a shallow angle for too long. I bought some of the 'ol favorite EvapoRust and soaked towels to lay on top of the infeed/outfeed tables and fence for couple hours. Here you can see the infeed table done with razor, outfeed table yet untouched:
> ...


btw… there are bolts at the end of both infeed/outfeed tables. I assume, these are made for extensions. Anyone know where I could buy some for future needs that may arise ?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *rust... BE GONE! *
> 
> Finally getting back into the wood working realm after a month off doing… other things in life that needed my attention.
> This saturday, started to tackle the jointer rust. I used the razor blade trick this time around for the first time. Works rather nicely where you scrape off most of the rust before the next step. If I did this more often, I would build a jig for a razor holder cause my oversized fingers are not built to withstand holding the razor blade at a shallow angle for too long. I bought some of the 'ol favorite EvapoRust and soaked towels to lay on top of the infeed/outfeed tables and fence for couple hours. Here you can see the infeed table done with razor, outfeed table yet untouched:
> ...


never mind about the table extensions. Do not think the extra couple inches on each end is worth it… or maybe it is? hmm… not as of yet 
found picture of another identical jointer with the extensions:


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *rust... BE GONE! *
> 
> Finally getting back into the wood working realm after a month off doing… other things in life that needed my attention.
> This saturday, started to tackle the jointer rust. I used the razor blade trick this time around for the first time. Works rather nicely where you scrape off most of the rust before the next step. If I did this more often, I would build a jig for a razor holder cause my oversized fingers are not built to withstand holding the razor blade at a shallow angle for too long. I bought some of the 'ol favorite EvapoRust and soaked towels to lay on top of the infeed/outfeed tables and fence for couple hours. Here you can see the infeed table done with razor, outfeed table yet untouched:
> ...


Another delay. I must of missed 1 part number. 
CAP SCREW 1/2" - 12(NC) - 1 1/2". I would need 4 of these cap screws. Apparently, the 12(NC) thread pitch is the pre-war British standard where as everything commercial of today is the 13(NC) thread pitch. I pray, olive machinery would have something like this in stock, so I would not have to order from Taiwan and wait many weeks.
This cap screw holds the base bracket so the hand wheel from the tables screw into the base. Of course, this is a 2001 Jointer (same as jet, powermatic, etc). Later years, it seems everyone moved over to the M12 metric. So finding this CAP SCREW is a challenge from all over the place. 1 place I did find that had these, but only 2 in stock where I need 4. argh.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Saturday progress*

Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:









Assembled the hand wheel crank mechanisms and installed the beds and fence.









Here is a side by side of my 6" with 17" tables and my 8" with 32" tables:









The 4 knives are out being sharpened by local saw shop, should be ready Tuesday.
I also have to read up about the table "gibs" and their purpose. Same for leaening how to level co-planer the tables.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


Duh. The 6" or so long gibs for each table only help keep the table snug against the dovetail ways. Only way to adjust for co-planer is via shims. Gotta wait til the cutterhead & knives are installed for reference.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


Very nicely done, going from a pile of parts to a nice looking jointer.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


Dang! That thing looks brand new !


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


Pictures are deceiving  There are still darker stains on the fence. I have not taken apart the fence into individual components. But the 220v motor runs, beds, cutterhead, belts, tables are 100% functional. I opted not to purchase the rabbet part. I have a new cutter guard, but still have to find the spring pin for the guard. It was worth the $55 auction price tag and effort to bring it back alive.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


I remain in awe of your skills! You have some great tools for very little cost (except for a lot of sweat equity).


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


no skills required. I am sure if this 8" jointer fell in someone else's lap, they would do the same about tearing it down and refurbishing it to usable status. I'm just following in the footsteps of others.
It's kinda funny… at the auction, I could of won this for $20. One other guy bidded but stopped at $50. After I asked him why he stopped, and he said just didnt want it but instead wanted something READY to go. His loss, my gain


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


I would never have the courage or expertise to tear into this jointer much less that planer. If my sawmill ever lays down, you may have to make a house call!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


I do not have a sawmill. So if your's ever does break down, sell to me for $55 and I'll take it


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *Saturday progress*
> 
> Those shifty hard to find 1/2"-12(nc) 1 1/2" x 4 head bolts came in today, so proceeded to assemble the jointer.
> Here are the brackets that required those 4 bolts:
> ...


Not gonna happen. It's my favorite toy!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Knives sharpened and installed, fence table clean up*

My 4 knives were ready for pickup today. Cleaned up the cutterhead and parts. Loosely installed knives. Will make forum post about what should be reference point for aligning knives and aligning tables.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Holbs said:


> *Knives sharpened and installed, fence table clean up*
> 
> My 4 knives were ready for pickup today. Cleaned up the cutterhead and parts. Loosely installed knives. Will make forum post about what should be reference point for aligning knives and aligning tables.


Very cool. Can't wait to see it finished. One day I'll give a machine restore a shot


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Knives sharpened and installed, fence table clean up*
> 
> My 4 knives were ready for pickup today. Cleaned up the cutterhead and parts. Loosely installed knives. Will make forum post about what should be reference point for aligning knives and aligning tables.


In the previous blog post, you see a full body picture of the jointer all nicely cleaned up. That is about how it's going to look when done because now I just align everything (tho, did clean fence table last night). If I had a deeper detailistic type of mind, I would strip the paint and repaint (still an option, ddown the road).
I gotta say, this is my 3rd "saved from junk yard" venture. First, was my original 6" Rockwell jointer, then my Jet 15" planer, and now this 8" GeeTech. I have the time to tear it all down and put back together and the patience of a major wood working machine being inoperable for a length of time (I think I'm going on 3 months with this jointer cause had to order parts from Taiwan). But, all in all, it has been fun and very helpful in that I know what ever piece does and how a machine truly operates safely and especially how a machine is NOT to be operated.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Tables and knives aligned*

I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
Fired it up and ran a board thru. Cuts like buttah.
Didn't fire up too long for no safety guard installed and using the 2 ancient pulley belts.
Spent $77 at eReplacement website for the necessary hardware to install spring pins, guard shaft & spring, 2 pulley belts, infeed table pointer, pulley cover..etc. I guess right now, it's 100% operational but not in a safe way


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


And now you have ANOTHER like new tool for very little $. I still envy your ability with these restorations. What's next?


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


I feel that the magical wood working cupid may leave in my lap…. a rusty old delta unisaw or drum sander!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


Either one would be a prize worth fixing!


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


Hi there, i am purchasing a used CT-200 next weekend and put a small deposit down. I did not get it for $55, but rather $250 with all parts and assembled. I feel like it is a great deal for an 8" jointer, but could you provide anything specific to this machine that i should look out for before i purchase? Your posts are a great help in seeing how this machine is put together, thanks!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


Boiler, I bought the actual jointer for $55. But probably spent another $150-200 on needed parts. $250 is a fantastic price for these 8" long bed jointers as I see them go for $500+ usually on my local craigslist. A *HUGE* upgrade from my previous 6", that is for sure.
Nothing much to note of do's/dont's about this jointer, other than making sure motor runs, no serious warping of the infeed and outfeed beds (bring a 8' level). I see no rust on the beds in your picture.


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

Holbs said:


> *Tables and knives aligned*
> 
> I must be getting better at alignment of knives. My first jointer took me all day to align 3×6" knives. My Jet 15" planer took me 4 hours. This 8" jointer took me 2 hours for 4 knives.
> Luckily (which I find sooo seldom), I had no need to align the outfeed & infeed tables to be co-planer. Once I installed the set screws and dovetail gib, the tables lined up as if it was a Paul Seller's short video  There could be 0.005"-0.010" off here and there along the beds for I do not own a precision level, just a 8' EMPIRE professional level that says guaranteed 0.0005" per inch. Best I could do with what I have.
> ...


Great, thanks for the info. I felt like it was too good to pass up and you have confirmed my hopes!


----------

